# Danalto 3000 !!!



## Necsus

*   CONGRATSDANI !!!    *​


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations to a very nice, very pleasant and very helpful forer@!


----------



## rocamadour

*DAVVERO TANTI COMPLIMENTI*​ 
*PER AVERE RAGGIUNTO*​ 
*QUOTA TREMILA!!!*​ 
​


----------



## ElaineG

Congrats Dani!  You've broadened my knowledge of American TV so much -- your posts liven up the forum.


----------



## lsp

*Way to go, D!*


----------



## danalto

Oh, my! I was about to miss _my party_!
Thank you, guys! I owe you soooo much! 
I have been working in a completely different way since I discovered these Forums! 
Baci da Roma to all of you!


(Necsus...)


----------



## claudine2006

Spero non sia troppo tardi per unirsi alla festa! Tanti auguri!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Dani, e grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto!

Nel tuo honore, guarderò _Cold Case_ questa settimana.   

Allora .... quando prendiamo quel caffè insieme qui a Boston?   

Elisabetta


----------



## danalto

TrentinaNE said:


> Complimenti, Dani, e grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto!
> 
> In tuo honore, guarderò _Cold Case_ questa settimana.
> 
> Allora .... quando prendiamo quel caffè insieme qui a Boston?
> 
> Elisabetta


Ehm, anche qui correzioni? 
Boston la eviteri adesso, sono freddolosa!!!
Grazie, Betta, guarda CC così mi aiuterai per la prossima season! (Voi siete alla 4a, qui in Italia alla 3a)

Gracias, Claudine!


----------



## TrentinaNE

danalto said:


> Ehm, anche qui correzioni?


Sempre, sempre. Grazie di nuovo!



> Boston la eviteri adesso, sono freddolosa!!!


Hai ragione, Dani. Adesso il tempo fa abbastanza bello con le foglie di tutti colori, ma diventerà brutto fra poco.  Allora, in estate!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Troppi...
Abbiamo voglia di un telefilm nuovo adesso..sto _Cold case_ ci ha stufato...


----------



## danalto

Occhei, Paul*idiom*fromitaly!
(Questa è l'ultima puntata...poi passerò ad altro!)


----------



## Mei

Oops! Are you still over there? I'm sorry I'm late.... Congratulations Danalto!! 

Mei


----------



## danalto

Thank you, Mei!
_I live here! _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

From a lurker always glad to read your posts: congrats!


----------



## Eugin

Complimenti, cara Daniela!!!! ​ 
Tante Grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto nel forum.... ​ 

Sei una molto buona amica e io desidero pottere parlare l´italiano la stessa manera che tu lo spagnolo!!! Brava Dani!!​ 
Un forte abbracio alla mia amica di Roma.​


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations, Daniela and thank you for your kindness!


----------



## danalto

Karine...eugin...bea... love you all!


----------



## Panpan

Congratulations and thanks for enriching my Italian learning experience
Grazie tre mille 
Panpan


----------



## danalto

Grazie anche a te! 
Ma...ma...*tre mille* in italiano si dice *tremila*!


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulazioni anche in ritardo Dan.


----------



## Frenko

In ritardo?

Auguri


----------



## Panpan

danalto said:


> Grazie anche a te!
> Ma...ma...*tre mille* in italiano si dice *tremila*!


E ancora un'altra parola.  E una cosa quasi tremula!
And yet another new word.  It's almost scary.
(Sorry if the pun don't really work)
Panpan


----------



## danalto

Maverik e Frenko:i o me li piglio tutti gli auguri!!!  Grazie!

Panpan, non ci siamo, prova di nuovo...


----------



## stanfal

In *super* ritardo vale lo stesso?  
Congrats Dan, you may not be the only one but you are THE ONE!  

Simo


----------



## danalto

beh...ehm...graSSie!


----------



## Saoul

Congrats, Dani! Sono in ritardo di 149 post, ma giuro che mi congratulo come se non li avessi ancora scritti. 
(mmmmhhhh non suona come un complimento, o forse sì?? Boh, speriamo di sì)


----------



## TimeHP

Hai superato la vetta dei 3000. Congratulazioni!


----------



## Moogey

Ah forse per la prima volta sono in ritardo  Ma spero che mi scusi perché non sono stato qui per qualche volta 

*CONGRATULAZIONI!
*
 -M


----------



## sabrinita85

*CONGRATS!!!    *


----------

